# My first CC



## Casey Jones (May 13, 2011)

So it seems all I have been talking about lately has been about cigars. Enough so that this really sweet lady at work overheard me and said she has this really nice box of CC's and would love to give me one. I said of course!

I'm not really sure I want to tell her that they're not really CC's... I think i'm just going to smoke it and tell her how great it was. Just wanted to share these pictures though...

update: I cant post pics yet, but I can try to describe.

actually... this post is useless without pictures. I've posted them in my flickr

www Flickr com/photos/[email protected]


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

Casey Jones said:


> So it seems all I have been talking about lately has been about cigars. Enough so that this really sweet lady at work overheard me and said she has this really nice box of CC's and would love to give me one. I said of course!
> 
> I'm not really sure I want to tell her that they're not really CC's... I think i'm just going to smoke it and tell her how great it was. Just wanted to share these pictures though...
> 
> ...




__
https://flic.kr/p/5829968589


__
https://flic.kr/p/5829970869

Lol Cuban Delight needs some moisture asap! Well that was sweet of her anyways.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

To funny thanks for the laugh!!!!!!


----------



## Perry72 (Apr 20, 2007)

Even if you don't smoke them, just tell her you did and they were the best cigars you ever had. Make her happy....:biggrin1:


----------



## Hoghunter (Mar 28, 2011)

Yea make her happy


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

Funny stuff there. Sweet of her to offer, though.


----------



## Casey Jones (May 13, 2011)

Firedawg said:


> Lol Cuban Delight needs some moisture asap! Well that was sweet of her anyways.


Thanks for posting those links!

I agree. I'll just tell her how great it was.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Thats nice of her!

She probably stole them from her ole man to give to you......... I think the really sweet lady at work is _sweet on you_!


----------



## rvan84 (Mar 17, 2011)

Either way its a few more cigars to add to the stash.


----------



## Tman (Sep 12, 2010)

Aww. That is very sweet of her. It looks funny, but you should thank her. It reminds me when my parents had a gifted crackled cigar as a decoration when I was young.


----------



## CBR (Mar 31, 2010)

Mighty nice of her!


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Very nice indeed,,,but even the talk of fake CC's should be reserved for the Habanos section


----------



## Casey Jones (May 13, 2011)

asmartbull said:


> Very nice indeed,,,but even the talk of fake CC's should be reserved for the Habanos section


I don't believe I have access to that section yet. 

Are Cuban delights fake CC's? I was under the impression they were just imitations.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Casey Jones said:


> I don't believe I have access to that section yet.
> 
> Are Cuban delights fake CC's? I was under the impression they were just imitations.


Not really imitations/fakes just using the Cuban name to sell. As many non Cubans do marketing at its finest is all!


----------



## Tman (Sep 12, 2010)

You can get these cigars for cheap.

See here:
CUBAN DELIGHTS CORONA CONNECTICUT

and they apparently did a redesign on their bands

http://www.cigarsinternational.com/prodDisp.asp?item=CB-EQA7050&cat=90


----------



## Fuzzface (Nov 17, 2010)

Thats too funny.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Thompson's that says it all!ainkiller:


----------



## Casey Jones (May 13, 2011)

Tman said:


> You can get these cigars for cheap.
> 
> See here:
> 
> and they apparently did a redesign on their bands


Yeah! That's what I thought. I knew I saw them somewhere. It's certainly the thought that counts. very nice gesture, but I don't think I'll light it. I'll tell her I did and tell her how great it was though.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Riding that train high on cocaine Casey Jones that's a great name!






Great song as well!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Casey Jones (May 13, 2011)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Riding that train high on cocaine Casey Jones that's a great name!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You have great taste!


----------



## bcannon87 (Sep 8, 2010)

That poor Cigar! Very sweet gesture though!


----------



## Ronjohn (May 17, 2011)

That was really nice of her. Fake it and keep her smiling!:banana:


----------

